# Bikefestival Willingen 08



## Slashnick (7. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, 

Bald ist es wieder soweit.  Willingen 2008 steht an! wer ist mit von der Partie?!

wir Kreuzen dieses Jahr mit nem schön umgebauten LKW auf  
nur is die frage WO PARKEN.... letztes jahr waren wir im Fahrerlager. Doch denke ich das die das dieses Jahr anders organisieren, dass man nicht mehr einfach dahin kommt. 

hat einer ne Lösung ?

gruß Björn


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Februar 2008)

Slashnick schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bald ist es wieder soweit.  Willingen 2008 steht an! wer ist mit von der Partie?!
> 
> ...




Ich, ich!!! 

Und dieses Jahr fällt die ganz große Strecke beim Mara, jawoll! Nachdem das Wetter 07 ja fast die Kurve gekriegt hat sollte es dieses Jahr endlich ma wieder für trocken und sonnig reichen, oder?

Man sieht sich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2008)

Kann man sich am Renntag früh morgens nachmelden?


----------



## MurphysLaw (7. Februar 2008)

Kein Problem, musst nur dementsprechend früher aufstehen und von ganz hinten starten.
Steht aber auch alles auf der Homepage: http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2008)

Thx


----------



## chris29 (11. Februar 2008)

Wieso ist der MA eigentlich im diesem Jahr am Samstag?


----------



## iglg (12. Februar 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Wieso ist der MA eigentlich im diesem Jahr am Samstag?



Ist ja gar nicht schlecht, da muss man dann nicht mit schweren Beinen alles für die Rückfahrt packen.


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (12. Februar 2008)

ich bin auch dabei, wird wohl die kleine runde werden da dass mein erster marathon ist...tipps wären nett^^


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Februar 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Wieso ist der MA eigentlich im diesem Jahr am Samstag?




der MA ist Sonntag wie immer, schau dir die Internetseite einfach nochmal in Ruhe an


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (13. Februar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> der MA ist Sonntag wie immer, schau dir die Internetseite einfach nochmal in Ruhe an




uff, bekam schon angst. am samstag sind meine kids dran und da wollte ich eigentlich auch zusehen. zum glück findet der ma wirklich am sonntag statt


----------



## Slashnick (13. Februar 2008)

ich seh schon, alles CC- fahrer hier  freu mich das ihr kommt aber gibts auch leidensgenossen die da sind ?

ich <-- dirt, 4x, freerider und evtl. ne runde DH  also mehr Berg ab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (13. Februar 2008)

Im Programm steht der Marathon aber für den 14.Juni und das ist der Samstag!


----------



## chris29 (13. Februar 2008)

Samstag, 14. Juni 2008

06 - 08 Uhr  ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE Marathon-Nachmeldung  
07 - 09 Uhr  Training Pro- und Amateurklasse âWheels of Speedâ 
7.30 Uhr 1. Start ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE Marathon  
08 Uhr 2. Start ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE Marathon  

Das ist das Programm, also doch Samstag.....


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (13. Februar 2008)

ist auch gut so...so gehts nach homberg zum hessentag...der wirkliche grund ist aber: DIE ÄRZTE


----------



## hefra (13. Februar 2008)

So kann man am Sonntag den Rheingau Marathon fahren 
Mal sehen ob ich das machen werde... ist schon ein ganzes Stück die Anfahrt, wer kommt mit


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. Februar 2008)

scheint wirklich am Sam zu sein,
wenn man rechts oben anklickt, steht was von So. aber das scheint alt zu sein,


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (13. Februar 2008)

habe gerade das programm durchgelesen. samstag ist der marathon, dafür am sonntag das kinderrennen. also für uns alles im grünen bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrmann (16. Februar 2008)

?


----------



## spudi (1. März 2008)

Weiß einer wie die Vaude T-Shirts aus dem Starterpaket ausfallen?

Karsten


----------



## runner3 (3. März 2008)

In den letzten drei Jahren waren die Shirts immer sehr groß.  Ich nehme immer eine Nummer kleiner als ich sonst habe...


----------



## spudi (3. März 2008)

Na zum Glück habe ich die kleinere Größe bestellt... 

Danke,
Karsten


----------



## Slashnick (3. März 2008)

Leute!! da hier eignige dabei sind die nen nen Rennen Mitfahren... Kann mir keiner sagen wie mal legal oben auf der Wiese hausen kann ?

zur not melde ich mich mit meinem Hardtail beim DH an^^

letztes jahr kam das ordnungsamt und hat diese schönen Zettel verteilt...


----------



## spudi (4. März 2008)

Ruf doch einfach den Veranstalter an und frag ihn.


----------



## Renato (5. März 2008)

Es gibt doch nun wirklich genug Wiesen am Festival-Gelände wo man legal Zelten darf. ( Nicht auf den Parkplätzen ) 
Sei einfach früh da um dir einen guten Platz zu sichern und sei nie am Auto oder Zelt wenn der Hansel zum kassieren kommt.


----------



## Erars (6. März 2008)

Wenn ich bis dahin noch genug Geld für eine neue Gabel zusammen bekomme werd ich wohl die kleine Runde fahren. Ansonsten werd ich mir das ganze zumindest anschauen und euch zu höchstleistungen anfeuern  
Ich wohne zum Glück nur 35Minuten Autofahrt von Willingen entfernt, sodass sich bei mir die Schlafplatzfrage nicht stellt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## spudi (4. April 2008)

Ich stell mir schon länger eine Frage...
Wenn ich zb. die mittlere Runde durchfahre und die lange beginne, diese dann aber nicht zu Ende fahre, wie wird dann gewertet?
Did not finish, oder wird die mittlere Runde gewertet?

Karsten


----------



## Felixxx (4. April 2008)

Du fährst nach der ersten Runde nicht durch die Zeitnahme, wenn Du Dich für die Langdistanz entscheidest. Von daher kein Finisher, falls Du die zweite Runde abbrichst  
Die Entscheidung musst Du ergo 500m vor Ende der Mitteldistanz treffen...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (4. April 2008)

Achso, alles klar. Danke!


----------



## Mountain77 (7. April 2008)

Hi,

ich will in Willingen meinen ersten Marathon mitfahren, auch wenn es nur die kleine Runde ist.
Wie voll ist es eigentlich morgens beim einchecken? Lohnt sich eine Voranmeldung über Internet?

Gruß M.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2008)

lohnt sich - da is´morgens die hölle los ....


----------



## Rumas (9. April 2008)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will in Willingen meinen ersten Marathon mitfahren, auch wenn es nur die kleine Runde ist.
> Wie voll ist es eigentlich morgens beim einchecken? Lohnt sich eine Voranmeldung über Internet?
> ...



auf jeden Fall, und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich die Startnummer schon am Vortag abholen, erspart einen Stress.

Wenn du dich morgens erst anmeldest wirst du aber im letzten Startblock stehen.


----------

